# Hoover Fishing Seminar XIV



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

We hope everyone had a great Holiday season. Can't beat our Winter so far. We're looking for this pattern to continue at least past Saturday, Feb. 18th. Why then? Because. . . it's the HFS XIV!!! 

We concluded our meeting the other night of the planning committee and all of us were big time excited with what is in store for the lucky 325 attendees. Again, we can only take the 325 folks that get their reservations in first.

This won't be a long sales pitch, because, most of you know how big of a deal this event is. It's more fun than lickin' pineapple pudding off a cow's hind leg! We have 9 different sessions this year and you get to pick 4 of them to attend. We have some new Speakers and some repeat Speaker's who'll all share their talents with you. For something really different, we have a fellow who can show and tell you how he makes his favorite fishing snack, and will have samples of his terrific Jerky for you to try. Two really knowledgeable men from Wildlife will enlighten us about these new Blue Cats. Got a fly rod itch? We've got something for you folks. You get the idea. We've tried to give you something that would make it almost illegal for you to not enjoy the day.

Another biggie is the work that Ted Mosure, Mike Nash and Steve Holtzapfel have accomplished for the first time. Ted made contacts with fishing manufacturers and we will have at least double the number of fishing items in the raffle. Mike Nash continues to amaze us with his contacts and insure that we have some really significant prizes. If we told you all the things he has cooking, you'd probably camp out at the school just to make sure you didn't miss it. Raffle tickets will be 1/$1, 12/$10 & 60/$50. And for the early birds, those that buy the $50 tickets soonest will be given a bag worth at least $50 as well as the 60 tickets. These are limited. But there is no limit to the number of tickets you can buy.

Of course we will have a whole bunch of exhibits for you to visit. Too many to list here. If someone wants to rent a space/table for $50 (they're limited), contact Steve Holtzapfel [email protected] right away. We will have a scheduled break after the 3rd class session to relax and have a chance to purchase lunch. We will also have coffee and donuts to purchase for the early arriving folks. We plan to end the day around 2:30 p.m., after the raffle.

Here's how you can get in on this fantastic day:
Go to http://fishandtales.net/fishing.htm . 

Select 4 sessions from the 9 that you would like to attend. Seating is limited for each, so be prepared to have back-up's if you call later. 

Call us, Jim Horan, at 614-882-9464 before 9 p.m. If you get a voice mail, please just leave your name and number with no other conversation about seminar. Speak clearly and slowly as it's been alleged, we're getting slower now days. We'll return the call. You must actually talk to us to select your sessions. 

We are asking a minimum donation of $10 per person and we always appreciate the additional generosity of Hoover anglers. As always 100% of the net proceeds will go to the kids at the Walnut Springs Middle School Wolves Fishing Club lead by Dwight Back, club advisor and the Hartley's Hog's, being led by club advisor Dave Anderson. Any cancellations after we receive your check will be considered donations to the seminar as we have no ability to issue refunds.

We will give you instructions on how to mail your check when you call. Your check must be made out to Walnut Springs Middle School. This year we are going to insist that check be mailed right away. Your check will be your receipt. You will not get a ticket. Your name will be at registration desk upon your arrival at school. If we don't get your check we will contact you once, and then we'll be forced to cancel you if it isn't received. This is always sold out quick and we don't want to deprive any more folks than we have to for a chance to be a part of this. 

We will start registering folks at 7:00 a.m. at the front desk in school. (link to map of school location is on web page under seminar info.) We encourage buddies to car pool to get best parking, though we will have off-site parking available. The first folks to arrive will get a very nice goody bag of gifts. We will start everything promptly at 8:00 a.m.

Our good friend Dave Golowenski may be dealing with this later in his Dispatch column, which always kicks us over the goal line, if we're not sold out before. We again only have 325 seats. This is for the kid's fishing future. Don't miss out. Operators are standing by. The wife still says we've gotten hard of hearing. Bull! She still just mumbles. So don't mumble when you call. Got it? 

Long Barbels


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

(This may get the flame on) Is this a good place for a first Date. If she says yes is she a keeper? I think so.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

bruce said:


> (This may get the flame on) Is this a good place for a first Date. If she says yes is she a keeper? I think so.


My wife said no about the date idea. What do I do? Nice fishing with you Bruce. You are great fisherman. I feel kind of bad for catching the only one and using a lot of what you taught me to do it.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

I reserved my spot. I look foward to listening to the guys that spend countless hours on the water honeing their skills on a specific species of fish. I'm really looking foward to the "Jerky seminar. I know the guy that is putting it on and his jerky is top notch! I hope there's samples....:Banane42:


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Just talked with Jim, starting to fill up nicely. If you've never been, you're missing out. A lot of great info is passed out at these seminars. I'll be there. First time in a few years. I can't wait. Better sign up now before you miss out.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Tickets are going fast guys,you snooze you lose, get em in.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Terrific reaction to the seminar already! Still have some tickets, but they're going fast and if we haven't sold out before, Dave Golowenski is going to do his thing in Dispatch soon. So if you're hesitant, you may well miss it. Call us at 882-9464 and don't get left out.

Thank you to all who have gotten us your checks so quickly. Your generosity is much appreciated. Because of the rate of increase in demand, for those that haven't gotten check to us, we'll send one (1) email or phone call and then we'll have to cancel your reservation to make room for those that really want to come. It's always a bummer to have to tell someone we're "sold out", but we have strict capacity limits. Please get your checks in mail so we can count on seeing you at the seminar.

Go to http://fishandtales.net/fishing.htm and then make the call. Feb. 18th is the day you might need a bottle of smile remover.

Long Barbels


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for calling yesterday, check "is" in the mail.

MM


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking forward to it...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Going for first time looking forward to all the interesting seminars.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

See you all there.


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

cant wait got in early this year going with big fish on


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

This will be my 4th year, I always pick up something new. OGF members should all wear OGF outerwear so we can introduce ourselves, put a name to a face is always a good thing. This is a wonderful cause I am glad to see so many supporters in our group.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Another SOLD OUT! Thanks to all who have been such great supporters of the HFS XIV. It's always so impressive to see how Hoover anglers support the future of youth fishing. We also appreciate how promptly you got your checks in. We only had to cancel out one set of reservations this year.

We're having our final planning session tomorrow night when we put together all the details of making this the best of all of the 14 years we've held this event. While we know some of the exciting facets of the raffle and a ton of the prizes you'll want to win, we'll save that for a final email next week before the seminar. Trust us, Steve, Mike and Ted have worked super hard to gather some excellent items. You'll see items from Shimano, Pfluger, Fenwick, Hummingbird, Lews, Garmin, Garcia and Diawa to mention just a few.

Again thanks to all. Now we have to get to work to get everyone in the right classes at the right time.

As mentioned, we'll have a final email out before the seminar with some last minutes instructions and details. If you are not on the HFR email list and did not receive this message as an email today, send us an email at [email protected] with the word "ADD" in subject and just your full name in body of email and we'll make sure you are included in future emails.

Long Barbels


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Hopefully this is nothing like the Ohio Sports and Outdoor show that went on at the fairgrounds this weekend.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Jim for another great Seminar.I even won a nice reel,Yahooooo!
Jim and the gang always put a lot of work and effort into this for the kids and it was great having a OGF table there,our fearless leader, Shakedown, was MIA,appeared the poor guy was battling that bad flu going around,but he did meet us at 6 am to give us the equipment.Mushroomman and I carried the load and it was great putting some faces to the names.Thanks to all of you stopping by and seeing us,great meeting you all


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice meeting you puterdude and seeing mushroomman ,fishslim ,Goeffquinn and swolengoate. Good times, Se ya on the water Bruce


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I missed the OGF table? Hmm. Where were you guys setup? I did see Lundy in there manning the Joshys display.. Man I bet you wish you had some baits didn't you! I'm sure people would have gobbled those up in a jiffy! had a good time, plus won a reel! woo  Someone wanna teach me to cast this baitcaster now?? LOL!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I missed the OGF table? Hmm. Where were you guys setup? I did see Lundy in there manning the Joshys display.. Man I bet you wish you had some baits didn't you! I'm sure people would have gobbled those up in a jiffy! had a good time, plus won a reel! woo  Someone wanna teach me to cast this baitcaster now?? LOL!


LOL,that wasn't the Joshy display,that WAS the OGF table and better yet that wasn't Lundy,that was me.Lundy doesn't look as handsome


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice meeting you as well Bruce and we'll hook up this season for some eyes.


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

this is my second year it was even better had a great time meeting other ogf members i got a ride with big fish on then on the way home we checked spillways at hoover and alum creek . hoover the water was flowing over the dam gates and alum was flowing so little i think i could pee more than was coming out the side chute


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Had a great time for the things I stayed for. I went home in the middle of the fly fishing for crappies class cause I wasn't feeling so hot. The regular crappie class was great. I wish I would have stayed for the saugeye class but I went home and ate a large pizza and passed out until 4. Thanks Bruce for getting my ticket ordered and everything.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

it was great getting out and meeting some new people yesterday, and seeing some I already know! I really liked the classes so today I am buying the stuff to make crappie spreaders and weedless sinkers. Thanks Jim for a great show! See you all on the water this year!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Had a great time at the seminar yesterday. Everyone was very nice and willing to share any information they had. I will be there next year for sure. Thanks to Steve for the ticket, and being my battle buddy for the day. 

I didnt get to see any other OGF'ers but I knew they were around there some where. Also we need a new ticket picker next year. That mess was rigged! I think the same 5 people won everything!:T


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Great meeting everyone that stopped by the OGF table, sorry they had us jammed in the little room and some of you didn't know we were there. I had a good time as always, didn't win a prize, had to sit and listen to Puterdude and Fishslim brag about their big winnings Enjoy your prizes, I'm certain you'll get many years enjoyment out of them.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

We looked for your table, and did go into what was a small room with some plastics, synthetic lubes, and what looked like a yard sale... the room was too packed for us... sorry we missed ya


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

puterdude said:


> LOL,that wasn't the Joshy display,that WAS the OGF table and better yet that wasn't Lundy,that was me.Lundy doesn't look as handsome


Well now don't I feel silly! Maybe I should have introduced myself lol. It was a bit crowded in there which I guess is why I didn't notice the signage. That or I saw the joshy swims and got excited.. Blocked everything else out.. Lol! I was the guy with the curly pony tail w/girlfriend in tow!


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

To all OGF members, THANK YOU. This year's HFS XIV was definitley a big success and we appreciate all you gave to make it so. We sold out as usual and then sold a record number of raffle tickets. The total revenue intake of over $15,000 will go a long way to assist the kids of the 2 fishing clubs. Planning is already underway for next years HFS XV and we look for all of you being there again. We got to meet many of you and the hats looked great. Wish Shakedown could have been there as we haven't had the pleasure of meeting him and we wanted to thank him for making our announcement a "sticky". And also to thank him for the OGF table.

Thank you all.

Long Barbels


----------

